# 45-38-10



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Some of the flathead fed for my wife and I Wednesday night.










Hope the shad thin out and force the larger fish to hunt soon.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that's more like it. Nice job.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice flats... I always like seeing your reports. Altgough I have to go through about 20 other reports about baitfish (bass). 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Been waiting to see you get some! Time to turn on the feed bag.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Look at the backs on them things! Even the 10 is built up. I'd say they've definetly been laying at the feed trough.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice cats as always Katfish. Just curious, do you mind me asking your Ohio personal best? You consistently post quality cats but im not sure if I have ever heard you mention your personal best. Im guessing its a big number.


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

thats awsome! congrats


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch Mr.&Mrs. Katfish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Robby!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I was thinking "dang she has a tiny waste!" 

Those are a great day fishing anywhere! Congrats...

Mr. A


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

After the flathead. Go Bucks!


----------

